# wireless probes



## Millberry (Dec 2, 2020)

First-- Are wireless meat probes accurate?  If so, what kind do you recommend? MEATER brand is all I see


----------



## Murray (Dec 2, 2020)

Home | ECTherm | Intelligent Wireless Meat Thermometer
					






					www.ectherm.com
				




Too pricey for me but for a rotisserie they would be the cat’s meow.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 2, 2020)

The one Murray posted sure looks like a winner, but I would wait until a bunch of other folks buy it & at least someone on here reviews it. If it performs as the ad says it would be awesome for a rotisserie.
Al


----------



## Millberry (Dec 2, 2020)

Murray said:


> Home | ECTherm | Intelligent Wireless Meat Thermometer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...never thought of that.. The "bee's knees"


----------



## Millberry (Dec 2, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> The one Murray posted sure looks like a winner, but I would wait until a bunch of other folks buy it & at least someone on here reviews it. If it performs as the ad says it would be awesome for a rotisserie.
> Al


Thank you


----------



## Millberry (Dec 2, 2020)

Murray said:


> Home | ECTherm | Intelligent Wireless Meat Thermometer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## dr k (Dec 2, 2020)

Murray said:


> Home | ECTherm | Intelligent Wireless Meat Thermometer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One probe is $60+,  2 probes $100+.  If lids on cooking vessel are open, then open air BT reception is 33ft. If closed, 10ft.  Then you need their $60 repeater range extender to 165ft. Then you need another wifi device and the configuration on their pro app to go wifi through your gateway.  I'm out!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2020)

So I have the Meater+ and the Meater Block. 

The meater+ has worked flawlessly and it is my go to therm. You do have t oput the repeater near the smoker to get any sort of range. This is okay unless it is raining, snowing etc. I put it in a ziplock to solve that issue. 

The Block has been hit and miss. I've been through 2 units and now it the new one wont update which has rendered it unusable. CI has been lack luster. So wouldn't recommend it. 

I have found that I really dont need multiple probes anymore as I am not cooking large cooks like I used to. It id nice being able to monitor rotisserie cooks. The meater probe reads ambient and internal and it seems to be accurate. The internal probe is spot on. the ambient temp is a bit more finicky. The ambient probe also has limitations (low and high). I can't off hand remember what the upper and lower temp is  for the ambient.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 3, 2020)

dr k said:


> One probe is $60+,  2 probes $100+.  If lids on cooking vessel are open, then open air BT reception is 33ft. If closed, 10ft.  Then you need their $60 repeater range extender to 165ft. Then you need another wifi device and the configuration on their pro app to go wifi through your gateway.  I'm out!


Thanks so much


----------



## Millberry (Dec 3, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> So I have the Meater+ and the Meater Block.
> 
> The meater+ has worked flawlessly and it is my go to therm. You do have t oput the repeater near the smoker to get any sort of range. This is okay unless it is raining, snowing etc. I put it in a ziplock to solve that issue.
> 
> ...


I sure appreciate that. Guess I will wait for new technology. Good report!


----------



## Millberry (Dec 3, 2020)

dr k said:


> One probe is $60+,  2 probes $100+.  If lids on cooking vessel are open, then open air BT reception is 33ft. If closed, 10ft.  Then you need their $60 repeater range extender to 165ft. Then you need another wifi device and the configuration on their pro app to go wifi through your gateway.  I'm out!


No Kidding Thank you


----------



## SmokeyLee15 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just picked up a Meater+, love the convenient charger and the temp is spot on. Very easy to use.


----------

